# Earthquake Proofing my Collection



## FlaskMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I would love to display some of my favorite bottles on shelves or somewhere else to be seen. I am worried one day a decent sized quake will destroy my whole collection so I am afraid to put them up. 

 What set-ups would you suggest I use to prevent this?


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2012)

Not much sense in having them if you can not see or touch them . I have to admit I have a good many bottles in boxes myself , but it is not because I fear a quake . It that I have no more room to display anymore of them . We have had a couple tremors over the past few years . One night I woke up to the sound of my bottles shaking and moving on the glass shelves of the showcase I have them displayed in . Thankfully none got broken . I would hate to lose any of them , but I will take the chance of displaying them where I can see them rather than have them boxed away .


----------



## jerry2143 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, GOOGLE the name QUAKEHOLD GEL . What you need is the clear gel in the 4 ounce bottle for $10.99. You can search on there for your nearest dealer or order on line. Don't buy the putty or museum gel. I guarantee you will be satisfied with this product. You just roll up a small ball about as big as a green pea and put it on opposite sides of the base. You just press down kind of firm and then twist the bottle left and right about twice. If you wait about twelve hours for it too set up good and want too remove the bottle you just gently twist the bottle left and right a few times and will come right up. I  guarantee you after twelve hours you can't knock it over!!! The best part about it is to remove it from your glass shelves or bottle  you just take your finger and roll it back up into a ball and put it back in the jar for reuse. It actually is a liquid. You can roll up a ball of it like a marble and lay it on a piece of glass. When you come back in an about an hour  it will be completely flat. If you put a little too much some times your bottle may move about a quarter of inch before settling. If it does move just take it up and use a smaller ball the second time around. It will do approximately 300 bottles as advertised. This is what all of the bottle collectors in CALIFORNIA use. It also prevents you from accidently knocking a bottle over when taking one out or putting one in. I have been using it for about six years and would recomend it too any bottle collector. In CALIFORNIA the bottle collectors just call it QUAKE GEL. As the old BROMO SHAVE ads use too say "A LITTLE DAB WILL DO YOU"!!!! Try a bottle for $10.99 and you will be raving too your friends about how great it is!!! In CALIFORNIA you can actually buy this product at LOWE'S and HOME DEPOT!!!!


----------

